
Mont Blanc glacier could collapse at any moment - elorant
https://edition.cnn.com/travel/article/mont-blanc-glacier-collapse-intl-scli/index.html
======
irrational
I hope someone has a camera fixed on the probable collapse area 24/7 (or, at
least during the daylight hours).

------
merricksb
Related discussion 2 days ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21068889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21068889)

